# Official collectors thread



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

This is not to be considered the same as the Old school thread. I base this off of the fact that a collection does not have to contain old school items. Some people collect the newer things as well as those of us that collect the older things. 

I wanted to show what I have and though most of it is old, some of it is of the modern era. 

I'll start with my HU's:

*Clarion*
ADCS-1















































7770 w/920EQ



















DRX9375r w/DPH9300










DRX9575Rz w/DPH910


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Cont.... Due to pic quantity limitations,


*Clarion*
Auto PC310









Amp:
*Clarion*
APA4200









APA4160









*LANZAR*
Opti150









*Phoenix Gold*
M50 - under repair









*Sony*
XM-2020









SPEAKERS
*Clarion*
SSS601









SRC4650









*Phoenix Gold*
ZP5- Zero Points









XS160


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Pt3 Cont...

Ti6 Elites









SUBS:
*Phoenix Gold*
XS104


















XMAX 10- the one on the left









Cyclone



























*LANZAR*
LP12











I have a few more HU's, just no pics of them yet. I'll get them added soon.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I forgot to add, this is for everyone to post their collections in. So lets see what you've got............


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

I have an Alpine 3523 I think still.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

lanman31337 said:


> I have an Alpine 3523 I think still.


Pics man, Pics!!!!


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

I'll have to see if it came with me in the move. God I had that, and a very similar 4 channel, full logic cassette, 10 band eq, and a pair of type Rs when they first came out. Sounded good in my CJ5. Only thing I kept was the 2 channel.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll try and get pics posted today of my 3 other HUs and my steal of a buy for 99 cents, a Clarion DPH9100.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

After hooking up the 9100 to my DRX9375r, it works. Yea!!!










Here she is next to her younger sister, the DPH9300










Here's the other HUs I have:

Clarion:
5780CD









5632CD









Eclipse:
CD8455











Come on guys, I don't want to be a solo act here. Lets see your collection


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

so ahhhh yeah, this is the http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...advanced/36261-old-school-showoff-thread.html

with a different name... 

Thanks for playing...


----------



## Arclight (Apr 29, 2011)

The PG Ti6 elites are awesome...brings back some memories there. I think they were relabeled Morels, however, that only makes them better.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> so ahhhh yeah, this is the http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...advanced/36261-old-school-showoff-thread.html
> 
> with a different name...
> 
> Thanks for playing...


No, because as I stated, this isn't just for OLD SCHOOL, but for the NEW SCHOOL things as well. I'm trying to separate OLD from NEW to COLLECTION. Not trying to start a retitled thread. I can see where the lines can get a bit blurry and get crossed, but this thread = collection, that thread = old school.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> No, because as I stated, this isn't just for OLD SCHOOL, but for the NEW SCHOOL things as well. I'm trying to separate OLD from NEW to COLLECTION. Not trying to start a retitled thread. I can see where the lines can get a bit blurry and get crossed, but this thread = collection, that thread = old school.


What's the newest thing in your post? I mean how old..? 

Thanks.. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> What's the newest thing in your post? I mean how old..?
> 
> Thanks.. :laugh:


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.



Mods, can we get a merge in hea....:laugh:


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, for starters I wouldn't consider my Eclipse CD8455 old. 

If you want a merge I'm ok with that, but I'm trying to get others to post their stuff, then maybe we'd have some more modern day collections here.


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

Is there a "new school" collection thread? I couldn't find it... 

don't get me wrong - I'm a huge fan of old school - but my new MS-8 has me reconsidering that bias...


----------

